# F250 SD Diesel Questions



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking at a used 2016 F250 Diesel.

1. Whats the Rapid-Heat Supplemental cab heater.
And how do you know if its on the truck.
Looking at a ford 2016 brochure. 
It states it as a 'available option' but then says in the description,
(requires diesel engine; standard in 15 cold weather states when diesel engine is ordered)
So if the window sticker is available to look at, would it be stated as a option or would I assume its automatically included since it has a diesel engine, and the question would be in what state was the truck delivered to initially?

2. Was thinking of putting a plow on it. And I know I can look at the door tag and it would tell me what front spring rating is on the truck.
According to Boss and Western. Theres 3 different front axle ratings.
5200 / 5600 / 6000
Im guessing the standard is the 5200 springs.
Theres nothing in the ford Literature that states your getting what spring rating with 
what. So what package do you need to get to get a 5600 pound spring or a 6000 pound spring?
For example Snow Plow Prep Package. Says you get computer selected springs for snow plow applications but doesnt say what the rating is.

Thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

For the heater, start the truck on a cold morning and turn on the heat - if you start to feel warm air in about 30 seconds, then you have the supplemental heater.

Spring codes are explained in this link:

https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1054265-rear-spring-code-help.html

I have a 2006 F350 5.4l CC - came with the lighter front springs. I replaced them with the 6,000 lb springs since I have a 8.6' MVP with wings (heavy). My guess is that you may already have the 6,000 springs already since you have the diesel.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

SnowMatic said:


> Looking at a used 2016 F250 Diesel.
> 
> 1. Whats the Rapid-Heat Supplemental cab heater.
> And how do you know if its on the truck.
> ...


Make sure it has plow prep


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

seville009 said:


> For the heater, start the truck on a cold morning and turn on the heat - if you start to feel warm air in about 30 seconds, then you have the supplemental heater.
> 
> Spring codes are explained in this link:
> 
> ...


Cant start it, dont own it, and its 100 miles away. Plus not all that cold here yet.

As far as plow, was wanting to go with the Western Mvp too.
Truck seller says not a problem to put plow on, of course.
Talked to 2 plow dealers, one says not to worry about it, no problem, since I wont be plowing commercially.
The other says they wont do it unless it has plow package on.
Also called a ford dealership and pretty much got nowhere with them. They couldn't even tell me what spring ratings come with what package.
I thought about changing the springs out, but guess id have to call the plow company back and see what spring rating id need and if that would be ok or if id still need a "plow package"
is that all the package is, is springs. Or do they upgrade wiring, trans cooler. etc....

concerning the link for the spring codes...
that thread starts with "The spring codes are in the bottom right corner of door sticker under SPR."
Looking at the sticker on the truck at the door jam under "SPR" it says 'TTFF'.
Im not seeing anything on the link that relates to that.



BossPlow2010 said:


> Make sure it has plow prep


It does not, door jam says 5200# front springs.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I believe if it doesn't have plow prep and you put a plow on it, it voids the warranty. Also being a diesel, it may have a different alternator


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You could still put pretty much whichever plow on it that you wanted to even with the 5200 lb. springs. Some plow dealers won't do it, but most will. And yes, if it doesn't have plow-prep the manufacturer could void your warranty (but only for anything related to it having a plow on it). You could easily replace the front springs, or better yet, get front air bags to put inside of the coil springs. It would still void your warranty as this work wasn't done by a factory authorized dealership, but I'd do it anyway. I know guys that have put 1,000 lb. plows on Chevys with 4600 lb. front ends.

And if the sticker on the door jamb says 5,200 lb. FAWR, then that's what you have, unless the previous owner changed them out, which I doubt since there is no plow on it currently, and if it doesn't, the owner wouldn't have had a reason to change out to a heavier spring.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My 2006 F350 CC did not have the plow prep. I upgraded the alternator years ago. It came with 4,800 lb springs. Had/have a 8.6 MVP in it. Really no operating issues. I put the 6,000 springs on later because the plow tips would scrap sometimes when driving around with the plow up in V mide. The 6,000 lb springs reduced the front sag by at least 1.5"

Your (potential) truck should handle a plow fine.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> I know guys that have put 1,000 lb. plows on Chevys with 4600 lb. front ends.


What??? Who would do something like that? You mean there are people out there that don't believe in GVWR???


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

TTFF spring code apparently is 5,200 front and 5,560 rear


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> What??? Who would do something like that? You mean there are people out there that don't believe in GVWR???


There's also people on here who think they can weld.
Well there use to be anyways


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's also people on here who think they can weld.
> Well there use to be anyways


You're saying quality welding and chicken **** aren't supposed to look the same?


----------

